# Problema sentimentale



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Dopo quasi due anni di storia, la mia ex mi ha lasciato dicendomi di non amarmi più, ma aveva palesato problemi riguardo al fatto di sentirsi oppressa e di vedere questa relazione come un matrimonio, quindi in sintesi non si sentiva libera.
Ho cercato qualche giorno dopo di risolvere la situazione in modo RAZIONALE, ma ovviamente è rimasta sulla sua decisione, dato che le donne ragionano sempre emotivamente in queste cose. Molti amici mi hanno detto di rimanere tranquillo perché prima o poi sarebbe ritornata ma niente. Due settimane dopo la rottura mi attacca dicendomi che la stavo controllando ad una festa, la settimana dopo mi saluta tutta tranquilla e dolce come se niente fosse. Poi da lì più niente. Anzi adesso non mi saluta proprio, e se mi vede sembra quasi che cerchi di non salutarmi,voltando la testa dalla direzione opposta oppure accelerando il passo, però in quei momenti vedo con la coda dell'occhio che mi guarda. Non riesco a capire se sta schiumando oppure semplicemente non gli frega più niente..

ps: non mi sono fatto più sentire dopo quella volta che gli parlai di persona, pochi giorni dopo che mi aveva lasciato.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Marzo 2014)

Comunque valle a capire le donne. Sembra una frase fatta ma è così.

Non so nei dettagli com'era il vostro rapporto. La cattiva notizia è che quella del "mi sento oppressa" è forse la scusa più utilizzata per nascondere altro. Quando ti dice "Non ti amo più" la cosa è abbastanza seria.
In un rapporto i problemi si risolvono insieme, per cui poteva parlartene. 
Ripeto, non conosco la situazione né i protagonisti, però ti consiglio di chiamarla e di chiedere semplicemente un chiarimento.

In ogni caso coraggio e tieni duro.

p.s. quanti anni hai? non ricordo...


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Allora premettendo che non sono un esperto di mio, e comunque è difficile analizzare la situazione in medias res, secondo ke non è una mossa provocatoria. Forse veramente si era stufata, e ora cerca di rompere in tutti i sensi il legame, come se foste estranei. Ovviamente è la prima ipotesi che mi è venuta in mente, non darci troppo peso. Alla fine tu conosci la situazione meglio di chiunque altro qui.


----------



## Serginho (31 Marzo 2014)

Non ti vuole più, ma come a tutte le donne interessa essere sempre pensate e corteggiate. Per cui non farti strane idee, mandala a fare in cu** liscio di prima, perché probabilmente ti sta usando ed è pure molto immatura


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque valle a capire le donne. Sembra una frase fatta ma è così.
> 
> Non so nei dettagli com'era il vostro rapporto. La cattiva notizia è che quella del "mi sento oppressa" è forse la scusa più utilizzata per nascondere altro. Quando ti dice "Non ti amo più" la cosa è abbastanza seria.
> In un rapporto i problemi si risolvono insieme, per cui poteva parlartene.
> ...


Infatti, valle a capire!! Poi lei è una molto emotiva, della serie il giorno prima "sono la donna più felice", il giorno dopo "ho la luna storta". Quello che ti posso dire è che effettivamente dei problemi c'erano, di certo lei non ha deciso così di punto in bianco. Io, nell'ultimo specialmente, ero diventato pesante perché non mi fidavo più come prima, e lei deve averlo capito. Pensavo si sarebbe fatta viva anche con un semplice "come stai", invece forse l'orgoglio sta facendo la sua parte. E forse quella la cosa che più mi dispiace..

Ps: io vado verso i 21


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora premettendo che non sono un esperto di mio, e comunque è difficile analizzare la situazione in medias res, secondo ke non è una mossa provocatoria. Forse veramente si era stufata, e ora cerca di rompere in tutti i sensi il legame, come se foste estranei. Ovviamente è la prima ipotesi che mi è venuta in mente, non darci troppo peso. Alla fine tu conosci la situazione meglio di chiunque altro qui.


Probabilmente si è stufata.. Questo l'ho pensato anch'io, altrimenti non mi avrebbe lasciato, però se avesse intenzione di rompere tutti i rapporti mi farebbe molta tristezza. Vorrebbe dire che tutte le cose che mi ha sempre detto sarebbero false e per lei non sarei mai stato importante. Lo può fare ma in modo finto, perché sinceramente faccio difficoltà a credere che dopo quasi due mesi lei mi guardi come un estraneo


----------



## Pivellino (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Infatti, valle a capire!! Poi lei è una molto emotiva, della serie il giorno prima "sono la donna più felice", il giorno dopo "ho la luna storta". Quello che ti posso dire è che effettivamente dei problemi c'erano, di certo lei non ha deciso così di punto in bianco. Io, nell'ultimo specialmente, ero diventato pesante perché non mi fidavo più come prima, e lei deve averlo capito. Pensavo si sarebbe fatta viva anche con un semplice "come stai", invece forse l'orgoglio sta facendo la sua parte. E forse quella la cosa che più mi dispiace..
> 
> Ps: io vado verso i 21



Se uno lamenta l'oppressione ti dice che in pratica vuole fare i c. suoi.
Io ogni caso a 21 anni limitarsi ad una sola donna mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto verso le altre.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Uno puo' darti tutti i consigli di questo pianeta ma resta il fatto che le donne sono un mondo a noi estraneo, sconosciuto. Non le capiremo MAI. Mi dispiace perche' capisco che ci sei rimasto di melma, ma passera'.


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

non conoscendo la storia e i vostri caratteri ti posso consigliare una cosa: la prendi e ti fai dire a modo come stanno le cose, se correggendo alcune cose che a lei dà fastidio potete riprovare a stare insieme oppure non gli frega più nulla, te lo consiglio perché in questi casi dove ci facciamo un punto interrogativo enorme e perdiamo un sacco di tempo quando per la maggior parte dei casi è solo tempo perso per nulla.
Quindi vacci a parlare da diciamo "duro", dicendogli ne riparliamo o vado per la mia strada? già dopo un discorso simile vedi se è titubante o proprio non gli importa più.
In caso negativo come ti hanno già detto, a 21 anni sono gli anni più belli, goditeli di brutto e non perdere tempo con chi non ti merita.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Marzo 2014)

Posso dirti che ho vissuto la stessa (simile) situazione. Mi son messo con una ragazza due anni fa, solo che io essendo un tipo molto geloso tendevo a controllarla spesso e a volte le impedivo anche di fare qualcosa per conto suo, perchè doveva vedersi con me. Le cose comunque reggevano, e per un anno siamo andati avanti. Poi all'inizio del secondo anno mi ha lasciato dicendomi che non è più felice e che si sentiva oppressa. Ovviamente puoi immaginare la tristezza, proprio perchè mi sentivo responsabile dell'accaduto. Sta di fatto che due sere dopo mi ha chiamato dicendomi di riprovare a stare insieme, e da quel giorno li sono del tutto cambiato nel senso che le lascio tutti i suoi spazi e non la opprimo più.

Adesso la tua storia per certi versi è simile alla mia, nel senso che alle donne essere controllate non piace nemmeno un pò, ma se sono cambiato io puoi cambiare anche tu. Se non vedi spiragli per riprendere la relazione, allora in modo molto schietto "fattela passare" anche se a parole è facile.

Ciao


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Vado male a giudicare non conoscendo i dettagli, però è una cosa dalla quale ci passimo più o meno tutti e so che si sta piuttosto male. Il mio modesto parere è, lasciala perdere. Quando le cose a quell'età per svariati motivi finiscono con il lasciarsi bisogna guardare avanti, perchè non tornano più come prima. Con il tempo te la "dimentichi" e ne troverai un'altra.


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Il fatto è che comunque uno al di là di amare o cercare di non amare più, è ancora affezionato a quella persona. D'altronde sono passati appena due mesi, non un eternità.. poi ripeto, io ho fatto i miei sbagli come anche lei ha sbagliato in certe cose, come tenersi dentro i problemi e rimuginarci sopra fino ad esplodere due mesi fa. All'inizio mi fece molto male perché, oltre aver perso la persona, la settimana prima e se vogliamo dirla tutta, due giorni prima, mi disse di amarmi, poi di non amarmi più.. ora lo so che le donne ci riflettono molto su queste cose, quindi non credo sia stato uno sbalzo di umore però.. sembra quasi una presa in giro. Adesso la cosa che mi dispiace, è il fatto che io mi aspettassi che si sarebbe fatta risentire diciamo, però ancora è successo ed un qualcosa che sinceramente mi sta spiazzando, per il valore che IO avevo dato alla nostra storia

Comunque intanto ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno risposto dandomi dei consigli preziosi, questo dimostra ancora di più come MW sia quasi una seconda casa virtuale per me


----------



## Canonista (31 Marzo 2014)

Vuoi la verità? L'hai sicuramente trattata troppo bene


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Vuoi la verità? L'hai sicuramente trattata troppo bene



Ahahahah vero anche questo purtroppo 
Non che io fossi il "bravo ragazzo" per eccellenza, però ho imparato un po' con gli anni che il bonaccione se la prende sempre nell'ano e lo "stroonzo" vince sempre


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

comunque io spezzo una lancia a tuo favore, secondo me è giusto controllare la proprio ragazza, le fai sempre stare attenta a non fare cavolate, perché a loro (ovvio, non tutte) gli basta una distrazione o una cavolata (loro le chiamano "incidenti") per dare vita a un vero e proprio disastro. il punto è se sei stato straultrageloso che non poteva uscire di casa o semplicemente alcune cose volevi saperle a fondo e che magari ti desse un po' noia se aveva amicizie/contatti/smessaggi con persone dell'altro sesso.

Per me se lasci troppe libertà a una donna molte volte va a finir male, sia a causa sua sia a causa di "incidenti".

Magari non in maniera esagerata ecco.


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Si è giusto anche non lasciarle completamente libere. Io ogni tanto ho avuto un atteggiamento da gelosone, ma alla fine non gli ho mai impedito di fare determinate cose, ha sempre fatto quello che preferiva, pure uscire con le amiche il sabato sera come è giusto che sia.
È verso gli ultimi mesi della relazione che io ero diventato troppo pesante, ma questo perché non mi fidavo più come prima a causa di alcuni suoi sbagli e comportamenti


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si è giusto anche non lasciarle completamente libere. Io ogni tanto ho avuto un atteggiamento da gelosone, ma alla fine non gli ho mai impedito di fare determinate cose, ha sempre fatto quello che preferiva, pure uscire con le amiche il sabato sera come è giusto che sia.
> È verso gli ultimi mesi della relazione che io ero diventato troppo pesante, ma questo perché non mi fidavo più come prima a causa di alcuni suoi sbagli e comportamenti



Per ME, non hai nessuna colpa, avrei fatto anch'io così, aveva a non fare certi sbagli per non far perdere la tua fiducia.


----------



## Dexter (31 Marzo 2014)

Avrà voglia di cambiare...Prendila anche tu come un'occasione per rimetterti in gioco e fare nuove esperienze. Ha poco senso la scusa dell' "oppressione",se il problema è realmente quello se ne parla e si cerca di risolverlo assieme...Probabilmente si è stufata e basta,vivila serenamente!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si è giusto anche non lasciarle completamente libere. Io ogni tanto ho avuto un atteggiamento da gelosone, ma alla fine non gli ho mai impedito di fare determinate cose, ha sempre fatto quello che preferiva, pure uscire con le amiche il sabato sera come è giusto che sia.*
> È verso gli ultimi mesi della relazione che io ero diventato troppo pesante, ma questo perché non mi fidavo più come prima a causa di alcuni suoi sbagli e comportamenti*



Allora forse è meglio così. Dico che magari ha questo attegiamento menefreghista, come se non fosse successo niente, non perchè vuole farti arrabbiare ma al contrario non vuole farti soffrire.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Guarda, se continui a volerla vedere o sentire non ne uscirai più e rischi di buttar via un sacco di tempo per la persona sbagliata, te l'assicuro. Lasciala perdere, non scriverle, non cercarla, non far più niente con lei, è l'unico modo con il tempo per "lasciarla andare".

Credi a me, non buttar via tempo.


----------



## Canonista (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahah vero anche questo purtroppo
> Non che io fossi il "bravo ragazzo" per eccellenza, però ho imparato un po' con gli anni che il bonaccione se la prende sempre nell'ano e lo "stroonzo" vince sempre



No davvero, se le tieni sempre in riga (facendo vedere che se hanno comportamenti sbagliati ti allontani, non ti fai sentire, rivolgi attenzioni ad altre ragazze, magari amiche sue) ti adorano, se invece te le coccoli troppo prima o poi finisce, nel 99% dei casi.

C'è anche da dire che l'età fa la sua parte, noi giovani a volte abbiamo dei colpi di testa spettacolari, che manco Galliani sarebbe in grado di giustificare (ed è grossa la cosa, visto che riuscì a giustificare Allegri dopo le stagioni passate  ).

Comunque cerca di non pensarci, se hai delle passioni concentrati su quelle, stai con gli amici...e se hai un'amica carina che ti riserva attenzioni particolari (dai, c'è sempre l'amica perennemente innamorata! Non sempre è proprio carina, ma questo è un'altra cosa  ) tanto meglio, coglile e passa dei bei momenti con lei. Alla faccia di quella confusa della tua ex! 



Ah, dimenticavo!
Una volta persa la fiducia, il tutto è destinato a spaccarsi.


----------



## Gas (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si è giusto anche non lasciarle completamente libere. Io ogni tanto ho avuto un atteggiamento da gelosone, ma alla fine non gli ho mai impedito di fare determinate cose, ha sempre fatto quello che preferiva, pure uscire con le amiche il sabato sera come è giusto che sia.
> *È verso gli ultimi mesi della relazione che io ero diventato troppo pesante, ma questo perché non mi fidavo più come prima a causa di alcuni suoi sbagli e comportamenti*



Non ti fidavi più a causa di suoi sbagli e comportamenti... e secondo me avevi ragione !
Le frasi "mi sento oppressa", "voglio i miei spazi" celano il più delle volte un "mi piace un'altro", "vorrei prendere altri ...ehm"

Da come parli tu vorresti rimanere in buoni rapporti ed è un'onorevole ambizione ma il mio consiglio e non prendertela a male... avanti un'altra !


----------



## Bioware (31 Marzo 2014)

Il problema di molte relazioni, come mi pare di capire anche la tua, è che si sta insieme anche se non perfettamente compatibili. Dopo un po', certi nodi tornano inevitabilmente al pettine. Non è che hai sbagliato qualcosa tu, né ha sbagliato qualcosa lei, semplicemente non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Se a lei non piace avere qualcuno che le stia sempre addosso, e tu sei una persona di quel tipo, non avreste mai dovuto mettervi insieme, è molto semplice


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ti fidavi più a causa di suoi sbagli e comportamenti... e secondo me avevi ragione !
> Le frasi "mi sento oppressa", "voglio i miei spazi" celano il più delle volte un "mi piace un'altro", "vorrei prendere altri ...ehm"
> 
> Da come parli tu vorresti rimanere in buoni rapporti ed è un'onorevole ambizione ma il mio consiglio e non prendertela a male... avanti un'altra !


Il mio timore quel periodo era proprio quello.. però la persona che sospettavo attualmente è fidanzata, e pure da un bel po'..
C'è da dire che non era la prima volta che mi accennava al fatto di sentire un po' il fiato sul collo, anche quando le cose andavano benissimo.E' probabilmente, un aspetto del mio carattere che andava limato, seppur adesso mi sento sicuramente cambiato dopo questo epilogo.
Più che rimanere in buoni rapporti, mi aspettavo che comunque vuoi o non vuoi sentisse il bisogno di scrivermi, ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo


----------



## de sica (31 Marzo 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Il problema di molte relazioni, come mi pare di capire anche la tua, è che si sta insieme anche se non perfettamente compatibili. Dopo un po', certi nodi tornano inevitabilmente al pettine. Non è che hai sbagliato qualcosa tu, né ha sbagliato qualcosa lei, semplicemente non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Se a lei non piace avere qualcuno che le stia sempre addosso, e tu sei una persona di quel tipo, non avreste mai dovuto mettervi insieme, è molto semplice



Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non si può essere fatti l'uno per l'altra, ma non ovviamente sul fatto che io sia pesante ahahah. Poi credo che tutte le donne sicure di loro non gradiscono avere il fiato sul collo, come anche noi uomini alla fin fine. All'inizio era lei sotto a me, ed io molto più staccato e sicuro dei miei mezzi. Poi più di una volta mi aveva rimproverato dicendomi che non ero geloso nei suoi confronti, e che stavo con lei per convenienza... ed io sbagliando, mi sono regolato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si è stufata.. Questo l'ho pensato anch'io, altrimenti non mi avrebbe lasciato, però se avesse intenzione di rompere tutti i rapporti mi farebbe molta tristezza. *Vorrebbe dire che tutte le cose che mi ha sempre detto sarebbero false e per lei non sarei mai stato importante*. Lo può fare ma in modo finto, perché sinceramente faccio difficoltà a credere che dopo quasi due mesi lei mi guardi come un estraneo



mi sento di dire che non è assolutamente vero...l'amore non è finto, ma può finire...ovviamente non ti far sentire, se vuole ti cerca lei
non la conosco, ma penso che si è stufata e che è immatura (classico delle donne),


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Da come parli tu vorresti rimanere in buoni rapporti ed è un'onorevole ambizione ma il mio consiglio e non prendertela a male... avanti un'altra !



esatto...e non farti prendere dalla rabbia e gesti brutti...io ad ottobre ho preso una delusione d'amore (avevo avuto un incontro con lei cercando di chiarire ed ero sicuro di me pensando di risolvere tutto, ma niente io la guardavo negli occhi e lei da bambina parlava guardando per terra. Qualche giorno dopo dalla rabbia gli ho mandato dei messaggi tosti per fargli capire che si è comportata malissimo e l'avrò fatta sentire uno schifo. Da quel giorno non l'ho più vista, ma dopo due mesi, passata la rabbia, ti vengono in mente i ricordi belli che abbiamo passato insieme, e ci siamo scambiati gli auguri di Natale su Whatsapp. Se la incontro domani penso che ci saluteremo normalmente senza rancore) e in quei momenti pensi che non troverai mai più un altra come lei e cavolate del genere...la cosa migliore è non vederla più, imparare dagli errori e non pensare che si è tutta colpa propria...le colpe quasi sempre sono 50 e 50


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Infatti, valle a capire!! Poi lei è una molto emotiva, della serie il giorno prima "sono la donna più felice", il giorno dopo "ho la luna storta". Quello che ti posso dire è che effettivamente dei problemi c'erano, di certo lei non ha deciso così di punto in bianco. Io, nell'ultimo specialmente, ero diventato pesante perché non mi fidavo più come prima, e lei deve averlo capito. Pensavo si sarebbe fatta viva anche con un semplice "come stai", invece forse l'orgoglio sta facendo la sua parte. E forse quella la cosa che più mi dispiace..
> 
> Ps: io vado verso i 21


Guarda mi è bastato leggere l'inizio "Dopo quasi due anni di storia" per intuire qualcosa. Chimicamente quella sensazione di farfalle allo stomaco che puoi provare nei confronti di una persona ha una durata di circa due anni. Le donne che sono molto istintive e volubili a livello chimico sono più passionali dell'uomo... passionale intendo a livello sentimentale, non intendo il fare sesso, non fraintendiamo.
E' la donna che sceglie un uomo, mai il contrario: una donna difficilmente resta con una persona per ripiego, quando passa il sentimento ti lascia e ne cerca un altro. Probabilmente non le andavi più a genio, ma comunque ti dico che è meglio così, meglio chiudere adesso anziché perdere tempo con una persona che non è realmente interessata a te.


----------



## de sica (1 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> esatto...e non farti prendere dalla rabbia e gesti brutti...io ad ottobre ho preso una delusione d'amore (avevo avuto un incontro con lei cercando di chiarire ed ero sicuro di me pensando di risolvere tutto, ma niente io la guardavo negli occhi e lei da bambina parlava guardando per terra. Qualche giorno dopo dalla rabbia gli ho mandato dei messaggi tosti per fargli capire che si è comportata malissimo e l'avrò fatta sentire uno schifo. Da quel giorno non l'ho più vista, ma dopo due mesi, passata la rabbia, ti vengono in mente i ricordi belli che abbiamo passato insieme, e ci siamo scambiati gli auguri di Natale su Whatsapp. Se la incontro domani penso che ci saluteremo normalmente senza rancore) e in quei momenti pensi che non troverai mai più un altra come lei e cavolate del genere...la cosa migliore è non vederla più, imparare dagli errori e non pensare che si è tutta colpa propria...le colpe quasi sempre sono 50 e 50


Non provo rancore, semmai delusione appunto per quello che ho detto nei post precedenti: mi aspettavo che mi scrivesse, invece non è andata così, per il momento. Probabilmente ancora ho metabolizzato a pieno, e quindi quando la rivedo ricado nel pensiero verso di lei, ma non di certo come all'inizio della rottura. Ormai visto che la discussione è andata avanti, dico pure la sua età: 17 verso i 18


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non provo rancore, semmai delusione appunto per quello che ho detto nei post precedenti: mi aspettavo che mi scrivesse, invece non è andata così, per il momento. Probabilmente ancora ho metabolizzato a pieno, e quindi quando la rivedo ricado nel pensiero verso di lei, ma non di certo come all'inizio della rottura. Ormai visto che la discussione è andata avanti, dico pure la sua età: 17 verso i 18



si anche io l'ho vista 2 settimane fa in finestra e m'ha fatto un effetto strano, ma già me l'aspettavo...non c'è niente di male quando ami una persona ti rimane dentro per sempre

anche lei andava per i 18...a quell'età pochissime sono mature


----------



## Cm Punk (1 Aprile 2014)

Parto a dire che ti capisco, sto passando esattamente ora questa tua situazione e capisco l'amarezza. 
21 Anni, "primo amore", tanti progetti futuri, però dopo 3 anni e mezzo di storia lei ha voluto chiudere perchè non stava più bene, ora dopo 2 mesi dalla rottura manco ci salutiamo, siamo diventati come due estranei (questa è la cosa peggiore che fa più soffrire, aver passato cosi tanto tempo con una persona e tutto l'amore che c'era e poi all'improvviso sei diventato nulla per lei, ti fa sentire sconfitto anche un pò umiliato). 
Si è spaesati, senza certezze, come se devi ricostruirti una nuova vita perché lei era un po tutto, bloccato. e non ne parliamo del pensiero che magari in futuro possa stare con un altro ragazzo, che mi fa impazzire. Passerà? lo spero davvero. Ti sono vicino!


----------



## de sica (1 Aprile 2014)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Parto a dire che ti capisco, sto passando esattamente ora questa tua situazione e capisco l'amarezza.
> 21 Anni, "primo amore", tanti progetti futuri, però dopo 3 anni e mezzo di storia lei ha voluto chiudere perchè non stava più bene, ora dopo 2 mesi dalla rottura manco ci salutiamo, siamo diventati come due estranei (questa è la cosa peggiore che fa più soffrire, aver passato cosi tanto tempo con una persona e tutto l'amore che c'era e poi all'improvviso sei diventato nulla per lei, ti fa sentire sconfitto anche un pò umiliato).
> Si è spaesati, senza certezze, come se devi ricostruirti una nuova vita perché lei era un po tutto, bloccato. e non ne parliamo del pensiero che magari in futuro possa stare con un altro ragazzo, che mi fa impazzire. Passerà? lo spero davvero. Ti sono vicino!


Cavoli!! fondamentalmente storia identica alla mia, con la differenza che siete stati un anno e mezzo in più rispetto a noi. Sicuramente dev'essere stato più difficile per te che per me, però vedrai che ne usciremo, probabilmente più forti di prima, anche se adesso questa frase sembra forse utopistica. Come hai ben detto tu, la cosa che ci fa più male e forse continuerà a farcelo è la loro indifferenza. E dopo che una persona dice di amarti tanto, che non andrebbe avanti senza di te, sembra molto incoerente e immaturo questo atteggiamento. Tra l'altro da quello che mi sembra di capire, lasciati entrambi nello stesso periodo. Wow che fortuna..


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cavoli!! fondamentalmente storia identica alla mia, con la differenza che siete stati un anno e mezzo in più rispetto a noi. Sicuramente dev'essere stato più difficile per te che per me, però vedrai che ne usciremo, probabilmente più forti di prima, anche se adesso questa frase sembra forse utopistica. Come hai ben detto tu, la cosa che ci fa più male e forse continuerà a farcelo è la loro indifferenza. E dopo che una persona dice di amarti tanto, che non andrebbe avanti senza di te, sembra molto incoerente e immaturo questo atteggiamento. Tra l'altro da quello che mi sembra di capire, lasciati entrambi nello stesso periodo. Wow che fortuna..


 [MENTION=96]Cm Punk[/MENTION] ripeto potrebbe darsi che lo facciano non per cattiveria ma perchè credono che sia meglio per voi.


----------



## Mou (1 Aprile 2014)

Quando si è giovani (lo sono anche io, ne faccio 21 a maggio) queste storie d'amore vengono vissute con intensità, forse anche troppa. La ragazza che ci lascia non sarà mai la donna della nostra vita, anche se nel pieno dell'amore si sembrava assurdo il contrario.
Farsene una ragione, andare al pub e distrarsi subito con altre è una medicina vincente!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=96]Cm Punk[/MENTION] ripeto potrebbe darsi che lo facciano non per cattiveria ma perchè credono che sia meglio per voi.



mmm non credo...le donne sono strane, quasi sempre chi lascia non pensa a come potresti sentirti, vive la sua vita in modo normale
cmq certo che ne uscirete (anzi usciremo xD) non è mai morto nessuno per una delusione d'amore


----------



## Principe (1 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il mio timore quel periodo era proprio quello.. però la persona che sospettavo attualmente è fidanzata, e pure da un bel po'..
> C'è da dire che non era la prima volta che mi accennava al fatto di sentire un po' il fiato sul collo, anche quando le cose andavano benissimo.E' probabilmente, un aspetto del mio carattere che andava limato, seppur adesso mi sento sicuramente cambiato dopo questo epilogo.
> Più che rimanere in buoni rapporti, mi aspettavo che comunque vuoi o non vuoi sentisse il bisogno di scrivermi, ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo


Te lo posso garantire che quando una ragazza è realmente innamorata di te non ti lascia almeno che non la tradisci o non le menti , ognuno ha i suoi difetti e la gelosia può essere uno di questi ma quando lei arriva a rompere solo per questo c'è altro sotto e loro sono maestre nel celartelo, fatti vedere con un altra possibilmente carina e se trova il tempo anche solo per insultarti sai già quanto in realtà fosse troppo sicura di te e una volta che le togli certezze viene a piangere .


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm non credo...le donne sono strane, quasi sempre chi lascia non pensa a come potresti sentirti, vive la sua vita in modo normale
> cmq certo che ne uscirete (anzi usciremo xD) non è mai morto nessuno per una delusione d'amore



Dipende sempre dalle persone. Mi sembrava d'aver capito che fosse una ragazza brava e abbatsanza sensibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dalle persone. Mi sembrava d'aver capito che fosse una ragazza brava e abbatsanza sensibile.



non centra niente...anche la mia è una bravissima persona, ma abbiamo tutti qualche comportamento stranissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non centra niente...anche la mia è una bravissima persona, ma abbiamo tutti qualche comportamento stranissimo



Ma un conto è avere qualche comportamento strano, un conto è comportarsi da s..nzi.


----------



## de sica (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dalle persone. Mi sembrava d'aver capito che fosse una ragazza brava e abbatsanza sensibile.



Infatti al di là della delusione, non posso negare che lei sia una ragazza brava e sensibile. Forse però è ancora un po' immatura, questo si


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma un conto è avere qualche comportamento strano, un conto è comportarsi da s..nzi.



è la stessa cosa


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Infatti al di là della delusione, non posso negare che lei sia una ragazza brava e sensibile. Forse però è ancora un po' immatura, questo si



O forse no. Ma forse sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo. Per dire, ce ne sono di persone che si comportano così, pensando magari che si possa soffrire di più vedendo.

O forse ha un pò di paura, di timidezza, di vergogna, non lo so. Provo a tirare a caso.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa



Strano lo interpreto in maniera diversa.


----------



## de sica (8 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> O forse no. Ma forse sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo. Per dire, ce ne sono di persone che si comportano così, pensando magari che si possa soffrire di più vedendo.
> 
> O forse ha un pò di paura, di timidezza, di vergogna, non lo so. Provo a tirare a caso.



Non lo so. Comunque sabato ci siamo salutato in modo molto semplice. Sinceramente comincio a credere di aver fallito con lei, nel senso che non sono diventato il più importante


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Aprile 2014)

De Sica: Come va ora?
Lo so che il topic è diciamo un pò "vecchio" ma mi sento di dover intervenire.
Nella vita vera,quindi non nei film,non esiste la donna che ti molla per il tuo bene e questa è una cosa che scrivo per Mefisto94.
Segnatela sta cosa per il futuro.Non esiste.

Mi dispiace tanto perchè so come ci si sente.Poi si fanno sempre i soliti ragionamenti "Siamo stati insieme cosi bene,ci amavamo cosi tanto etc..Ma perché io sto cosi male e lei sembra che se ne frega altamente?" Sono proprio questi i pensieri che fanno stare più male.
La donne sono persone veramente incomprensibili.

L'uomo ti dice "Si vai,non mi da fastidio" e intende quello.Molte volte la donna ti dice la stessa cosa,ma dentro di se pensa l'esatto opposto e poi tu fidandoti di quella frase vai,la fai arrabbiare e poi te la rimena...Questo è un esempio stupido,ma è una cosa che sarà successa a tutti.

Colgo anche il tuo topic per scrivere e raccontare la mia esperienza.Spero non ti dia fastidio De Sica.Io sono stato 5 mesi con la mia ex..Lo so è poco tempo,ma cavoli quanto sono stati intensi!!Io ho avuto altre storie prima di lei nella mia vita,ma non ho mai amato nessuna tranne lei.E' stata la prima a cui ho detto ti amo.C'ho sempre tenuto a questo sentimento e a queste due paroline.Non le ho mai volute dire alle mie ex solo per farle contente (notavo che la cosa gli faceva male ed è sempre stato il motivo principale delle mie rotture,il non amore) ma se le dovevo dire doveva essere un sentimento vero,non una cavolata!!Va bè..Insomma un periodo veramente fantastico stavamo da dio,ma lei c'aveva dei problemi fin dall'inizio.Ultra gelosa e soprattutto ultra insicura!!Per non parlare del fatto che lei abbia avuto anni fa dei veri e propri traumi a livello psicologico.Traumi di cui è riuscita a parlare solo a me (cosa vera perchè sua sorella,i suoi genitori e i suoi amici non sanno nulla di queste cose)traumi che solo io (a detta sua ovviamente) riuscivo a fargli dimenticare.Insomma fin dal primo giorno che ci siamo messi insieme (giuro!Dal primo giorno!) lei mi diceva cose de tipo "Non so come fai a stare con me,faccio schifo,non sono una bella persona,non ti merito etc" tutte cavolate.Lei è fantastica etc.Comunque dopo un pò salta fuori che mi ha detto delle bugie su alcune cose (nemmeno troppo importanti) io perdo un pò di fiducia e inizio ad assillarla un pò...Lei mi dice che vuole stare libera,che vuole il suo spazio,cosa che non gli ho mai fatto mancare.Ma alla fine mi molla su fb!!Rendiamoci conto su fb.Senza nemmeno guardarmi negli occhi.Non mi voleva rispondere al telefono,non voleva che ci vedessimo,niente di niente!!Allora son dovuto restare su fb.Alla fine gli faccio una cosa del tipo
"Oh senti io sto come un cane schiacciato da una macchina,ho bisogno di una spalla per superare sta nottata..Ho chiamato un amica che passa a prendermi tra 20/30 minuti" Lei ha iniziato ad incavolarsi di brutto,ha voluto vedere una foto dell'amica,l'ha riempita d'insulti e poi ha iniziato a dire che me la sarei fatta.Ha iniziato a rigirare la frittata,praticamente come se fossi stato io a lasciarla.E' "impazzita" dicendomi di non andare con l'amica (anche se io specificavo che con lei mi sarei solamente ubriacato e ci avrei solamente parlato)
Alla fine io sono uscito,quando sono tornato il giorno dopo mi son trovato messaggi su fb del tipo "Per me sei morto,a mai più,non ti voglio più vedere" poi altri messaggi dopo questi che dicevano "No cavoli,sei uno stro. quanto sto male,quanto rosico,ti prego non andare io ti amo,bla bla bla" 

Gira che ti rigira io ho fatto lo "stro" e gli ho tirato una bella mazzata facendogli capire che se voglio posso andare a infilarmi anche in un altro buco senza tanti problemi.Ora ufficialmente siamo ancora separati,ma ci vediamo proprio come quando eravamo fidanzati.Anzi le cose tra di noi vanno pure meglio!Io son ritornato a fidarmi,non la opprimo per niente,lei è più serena etc...

Ho raccontato la mia storia per un motivo!Loro fanno tanto le "fi..." quasi a volerti dimostrare che se vogliono possono andare con chi vogliono e che "comandano" ma nel momento in cui lo fai te,gli fai capire che pure te puoi fare la stessa cosa e che non ci metti tanto a trovare una che te lo succhi,cambiano e si raddrizzano.Adesso io non so se io e la mia ex torneremo più insieme ufficialmente,io so solamente che sono riuscito a tirargli fuori la verità e cioè che mi ama ancora da morire e che i suoi motivi per il quale mi lasciava erano solo cavolate.

Cerca di fare la stessa cosa De Sica..Non fargli domande,ma cerca d'agire!Cerca di fargli vedere che se vuoi puoi fare quello che ti pare pure te...In base a come reagirà lei capirai la verità.Se si sentiva solamente oppressa etc... vedendo che tu vai avanti si farà risentire e inizierà a farti domande "Chi è quella?Con chi sei uscito?Che avete fatto?Etc etc" Se invece c'è sotto di più se ne fregherà e basta..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] Ogni storia fa storia a sè (scusa la ripetizione). Ad ogni modo pur non avendo molta esperienza in merito a sta cosa che tutte le donne si comportino da sgualdrine (sentimentalmente parlando) non ci credo.

Io dicevo a [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] comunque non che l'abbia lasciato per il suo bene, quanto che cerca di evitarlo non per farlo rosicare (o almeno così crede), quanto proprio perchè ha paura che De Sica possa soffrire di più.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

Credo che il Campari sia un ottimo anestetizzante. E guarda, sono serio.


----------



## de sica (23 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> De Sica: Come va ora?
> Lo so che il topic è diciamo un pò "vecchio" ma mi sento di dover intervenire.
> Nella vita vera,quindi non nei film,non esiste la donna che ti molla per il tuo bene e questa è una cosa che scrivo per Mefisto94.
> Segnatela sta cosa per il futuro.Non esiste.
> ...



Grazie per la tua storia  sicuramente è un valido esempio su cui poter ragionare. Tuttavia mi sento di dire che difficilmente le cose tornerebbero come prima per me. Al di là di qualche frase un po' malinconica che aveva pubblicato su fb e messo come stato su whatsapp, tra cui la canzone "let her go", non mi saluta più, si comporta da ragazza immatura e ha cancellato ultimamente alcune nostre foto su fb quindi... credo ci sia poco da sperare, anche facendo la classica mossa del "vado avanti senza di te"


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Grazie per la tua storia  sicuramente è un valido esempio su cui poter ragionare. Tuttavia mi sento di dire che difficilmente le cose tornerebbero come prima per me. Al di là di qualche frase un po' malinconica che aveva pubblicato su fb e messo come stato su whatsapp, tra cui la canzone "let her go", non mi saluta più, si comporta da ragazza immatura e ha cancellato ultimamente alcune nostre foto su fb quindi... credo ci sia poco da sperare, anche facendo la classica mossa del "vado avanti senza di te"



L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che nel mondo ci sono 3 miliardi di donne. Bisogna farsene una ragione.


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Devo dire che mi sento abbastanza d'accordo Shevchenko in generale.

Uomini e donne sono diversi è un dato di fatto.

L'uomo nella donna d'istinto cerca principalmente la bellezza, perché nella nostra mente bello = sano = buona per partorire i nostri figli
La donna nell'uomo d'istinto cerca il potere in tutte le sue espressioni perché garantisce prosperità per la propria prole. Potere oggi può essere soldi, fama, popolarità,...
Se guardate con attenzione vedrete che questo schema in piccolo si replica spesso, il ragazzino più "popolare" (per simpatia o altro) di una compagnia normalmente è quello al quale le ragazzine vanno dietro.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] Ogni storia fa storia a sè (scusa la ripetizione). Ad ogni modo pur non avendo molta esperienza in merito a sta cosa che tutte le donne si comportino da sgualdrine (sentimentalmente parlando) non ci credo.
> 
> Io dicevo a [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] comunque non che l'abbia lasciato per il suo bene, quanto che cerca di evitarlo non per farlo rosicare (o almeno così crede), quanto proprio perchè ha paura che De Sica possa soffrire di più.




No allora io non ho mai detto che le donne si comportano tutte da sgualdrine (non so bene cosa vuoi dire te,lo ammetto) 
Ho semplicemente detto che non esiste la ragazza innamorata pazza di te che ti molla per il tuo bene.Non esiste.Sono cose da film,non da vita vera.Chiaramente questa è una cosa che penso io,non obbligo nessuno a pensarla come me.
Forse lo evita per l'esatto contrario..Perché a vederlo è lei che ci soffre di più.Magari per qualche assurdo motivo (che lei ha in testa) si è fissata che deve lasciarlo,ma sa che con le sue sole forze non riesce..Allora cerca di evitarlo e cerca di farsi odiare.."Per farsi aiutare da De Sica" nella rottura.
Le donne son strane e son capaci di fare cose del genere xD



de sica ha scritto:


> Grazie per la tua storia  sicuramente è un valido esempio su cui poter ragionare. Tuttavia mi sento di dire che difficilmente le cose tornerebbero come prima per me. Al di là di qualche frase un po' malinconica che aveva pubblicato su fb e messo come stato su whatsapp, tra cui la canzone "let her go", non mi saluta più, si comporta da ragazza immatura e ha cancellato ultimamente alcune nostre foto su fb quindi... credo ci sia poco da sperare, anche facendo la classica mossa del "vado avanti senza di te"



Forse è come dici te..Però il fatto che lei abbia pubblicato delle frasi su fb (ok fb non ha nulla a che fare con la vita vera,però qualcosina conta) significa che comunque un pò ci sta male pure lei.Forse ha cancellato delle foto perchè gli fa male vederle,allora cerca d'evitarle.Forse sta anche cercando di farsi odiare perché sa che lei prima o poi cederà?Non lo so,è solo un ipotesi delle volte fanno cosi le donne.
In ogni caso tu sei obbligato (come tutti noi) ad andare avanti senza di lei.Prima o poi ti ricapiterà di trovare una ragazza che ti piace,di provare interesse,magari di provarci,di uscirci insieme etc.E' il normale ciclo della vita.
La reazione della tua ex sarà li sotto i tuoi occhi.

Io non conosco bene la tua storia,ma l'unica cosa che non mi fa sperare bene per una vostra "riunione" è il fatto che lei sia molto piccola d'età..Però boh,non si sa mai!
Una cosa è certa: I sentimenti non svaniscono in un giorno o in una settimana.Se ami una persona è dura che smetti d'amarla da un momento all'altro..Anzi è praticamente impossibile.




Jaqen ha scritto:


> Credo che il Campari sia un ottimo anestetizzante. E guarda, sono serio.





Concordo


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Aprile 2014)

Scoppiati pure io e la mia dolce metà.Situazione veramente assurda.Io lo scrivo qua per sfogarmi.
Sembrava che andasse tutto da Dio.Abbiamo passato una settimana fantastica..Tra l'altro facendolo 800mila volte con una passione sfrenata..Un paio di giorni fa mi dice che vuole rimettersi impegnata con me pure su fb perchè è gelosa e tutti devono sapere che stiamo ancora insieme.
Lo faccio..Il giorno dopo addirittura mi spara un cuore in bacheca con relativi commenti.
Venerdi notte ci sentiamo un pò per telefono via sms..So che lei sta guardando la tv,allora decido d'andare a farmi un giretto a piedi per fatti miei.Il giorno dopo mi son svegliato tipo alle 13,avevo da fare, non ho fatto in tempo a scrivergli..

Torno a casa verso le 19 e 30 e scopro un pò di cose.Lei si è cancellata da fb.E' scomparsa e non risponde ai sms..Dopo un pò si fa sentire e gira che ti rigira si lamenta perchè io non gli ho scritto,dice che è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.Gli faccio presente che pure lei si poteva far sentire,ma lei è impuntata su sta cosa.Dopo un bel pò che "parliamo" mi dice che è finita,che la devo lasciare in pace..Che lei mi deve proteggere da qualcosa (non si sa bene cosa) che mi ama da morire ma che non possiamo stare insieme.Ci diciamo addio.
Rispetto la sua decisione anche se ho troppe domande per la testa.Vuole che io non la calcoli più?Ok.

Ora sono ad un bivio.Io l'amo ancora tanto questo è ovvio,ma da un lato ho anche voglia di "fargli male"
La domanda è la seguente: Mi porto a letto un bel pò di tipe (che so che gli stanno sul di dietro a livelli molto alti) snaturandomi,perché non sono il classico tipo che si sc..a la prima che passa..Oppure me ne sto calmo e non mi snaturo?Boh...Non so nemmeno io cosa fare.Di certo non ho voglia di una storia seria.


----------



## Principe (27 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scoppiati pure io e la mia dolce metà.Situazione veramente assurda.Io lo scrivo qua per sfogarmi.
> Sembrava che andasse tutto da Dio.Abbiamo passato una settimana fantastica..Tra l'altro facendolo 800mila volte con una passione sfrenata..Un paio di giorni fa mi dice che vuole rimettersi impegnata con me pure su fb perchè è gelosa e tutti devono sapere che stiamo ancora insieme.
> Lo faccio..Il giorno dopo addirittura mi spara un cuore in bacheca con relativi commenti.
> Venerdi notte ci sentiamo un pò per telefono via sms..So che lei sta guardando la tv,allora decido d'andare a farmi un giretto a piedi per fatti miei.Il giorno dopo mi son svegliato tipo alle 13,avevo da fare, non ho fatto in tempo a scrivergli..
> ...



Ti puoi bombare delle sue amiche ...... Lei si comporta così in modo inspiegabile .... Non vuoi una storia seria . Direi che hai già la risposta in tasca , ogni lasciata è persa !


----------



## Bioware (28 Aprile 2014)

Mi viene da ridere, "non sono il tipo". Se non sei il tipo, non ti passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di scopare in giro per ripicca. Lei è una egoista e tu sei il suo zerbino, onestamente il consiglio che ti do io é quello di dimenticarla il prima possibile, e per farlo devi Appunto lasciarla perdere, senza cercare vendetta nei suoi confronti.


----------

